# Alfie's scratching his ear



## adygriffith (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey all,

Alfie got checked out at the Vets about 4days ago, so not majorly concerned, but he has began scratching one of his ears every hour or so, he lets out small wimpers when doing it. On his ear is a very tiny little scab, so it could just be that itching?

Any thoughts or do you think i am ok waiting the 3 weeks till he has his next jabs etc.

Thanks

Ady and Alfie dog


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

It could be an ear infection. I'd take him to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Does his ear smell - stinky ear is a very good signal that there is something amiss - also if it looks dirty. Is he shaking his head as well as scratching at it?
Have you bathed him and is it possible that he has got water in his ear? the tiny scab could have been caused by him scratching ...
If he is still really bothered by the ear in the morning I think with the holiday season almost upon us I would get it checked out before you get into the realms of emergency vet visit out of hours over the Christmas holiday...
Hopefully by tomorrow he will have forgotten his ear and all will be well. The best sign of a healthy happy ear is that you can give it a good sniff without recoiling. Dot had ear mites when we got her and her ears STANK.


----------



## adygriffith (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks all, had a good look in his ear last night and I think it's mites. Was on the phone to the vets this morning and we've booked him an appointment for today. Hate seeing the little guy upset


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use this homemade solution regularly and it keeps my poos ears clean and mite free. Dirt cheap too. Mix 2 parts Apple Cider Vinegar with 1 part water. Add a few drops of Lavender Oil. I have a bottle with a dropper and I squirt this liquid directly into the ears and clean them with a damp cotton wool pad and then I dry the ears with a dry cotton wool pad. I use a seperate pad for each ear. I find it works beautifully and neither of my two have had any ear problems since I started using this solution 2 years ago.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> I use this homemade solution regularly and it keeps my poos ears clean and mite free. Dirt cheap too. Mix 2 parts Apple Cider Vinegar with 1 part water. Add a few drops of Lavender Oil. I have a bottle with a dropper and I squirt this liquid directly into the ears and clean them with a damp cotton wool pad and then I dry the ears with a dry cotton wool pad. I use a seperate pad for each ear. I find it works beautifully and neither of my two have had any ear problems since I started using this solution 2 years ago.


I was told recently to do this for Molly by a lady who has labradoodles and said she does hers On a regular basis, prevention is better than cure! Molly has odd shaped ear canals very closed if you know what I mean. They don't bother her like scratching, but they can smell a little sometimes. I was given something by the vets,but she hates me applying it and to be honest it hasn't really made a difference. I generally have to creep up and attempt to do it while she is sleeping! 
Is there any brand of Apple vinegar that you would recommend and do I have to add the lavender?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I buy it from Asda, just the cheap stuff, organic isn't necessary. The lavender oil is also good at healing inflamed skin, hence why I add it and the recipe I was given used it. Try it without if lavender offends you. .


----------



## adygriffith (Dec 21, 2015)

The vet gave him a good look over after cuddling him for 5mins. She cleaned the ears and lots of black gunk came out. We have got a solution that cleans and treats against mits. He slept so much better last night. 

Got his 2nd vaccination on the 30th so we can finally take him for walks and burn off some of that puppy energy


----------

